# Just wanting some input..



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

My wife just got let go from an HVAC shop where she was a secretary. She had told me that they had been selling and installing water heaters. They are just an hvac,electrical,and appliance sales shop. Should I turn them in to a local inspector or should I find a higher up such as the state inspector. I am currently in my 17th year of plumbing and I was always under the assumption a licensed plumber or a homeowner were the only ones that could do a w/h install. By the way I am in Illinois. Any opinions from my fellow plumbers would be appreciated. I just dont know how far to throw the book at them.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Around here an HVAC guy can install water heaters if they want.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you just learn about the wh's, or is it something you've known about for a while?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

In Texas you need a permit and inspection. Only two people can obtain homeowner and masters. Here u would contact city and there will be a few fines and Texas board of plumbing exameners for another fine, practicing plumbing without a responsiable mast. Plumber performing plumbing w out Insurence each case ranges from 2to five grand. For each offense


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

skw83 said:


> My wife just got let go from an HVAC shop where she was a secretary. She had told me that they had been selling and installing water heaters. They are just an hvac,electrical,and appliance sales shop. Should I turn them in to a local inspector or should I find a higher up such as the state inspector. I am currently in my 17th year of plumbing and I was always under the assumption a licensed plumber or a homeowner were the only ones that could do a w/h install. By the way I am in Illinois. Any opinions from my fellow plumbers would be appreciated. I just dont know how far to throw the book at them.
> 
> Thanks for your input


 I'd wait a day or so to let the sour grapes pass through the digestive system before raising any alarms.

And should you raise any alarms, you can likely kiss a positive reference from the previous employer goodbye.

And lastly, make sure your wife is onboard before taking it upon yourself to burn any of her bridges.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I would say you are doing this out of spite...

I am sure you knew about this since your wife was employed at that place...

There is not to many plumbers that would want to only install HWT for the rest of their life.....

beside that there is 1,000's of legitamate companies that get their unlicenced guys or apprentices to install HWT's....

I think it will all be a big waste of your time.


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Some might be out of spite, but by some of your responses some of you guys are saying it is ok for an unlicensed plumber to do plumbing work. I know a w/h may be no big deal, but now when work is slow, it is a chance to impress a new customer and gain more work down the road. As for a good job reference for my wife, I think she told her boss how she felt. To make a business work you can not have 6-8 people in the office and only 4 people in the field. Again thanks for your input


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If you've known about the wh's before she was let go, and you're doing it out of spite, it's hypocritical.....

If not, go for it....


----------



## Ansel (Sep 14, 2008)

*Is it right to do the right thing*

I try to allow my fellow plumbers to state their opinions while simply enjoying them, I rarely get involved in the discussions myself. But, sometimes I read opinions that really just tick me off. Then I feel compelled to spout off. Am I really hearing a moderator say that it is hypocritical to turn in an unlicensed plumber for doing work that requires a licensed plumber? Yet, a couple of weeks ago I aked a question of my peers only to have a moderator inform me that PZ was only for professional plumbers. He also informed me that a proper bio was a requirement to participate in the forum. I informed him,the moderator, I had been a member one year longer than himself. I have yet to get any response. So here we have a moderator saying that protecting our trade and the health of our nation is less important than protecting our professional forum. Sir, you are a state licensed plumber. You had to meet a certain amount of experience to obtain that license not to mention an exam of some sort. Here in North Carolina our exam includes a one hour business exam to test our proficiency in business law. If you are unsure as to whether or not your state or jurisdiction having authority requires a plumbing license, simply call the governing body and inquire as to the requirements. If you are sure as to the rquirements and you fail to obey the law and it is discovered, your own license may be in jeopardy. Are you doing it out of spite? You alone and God, of course, know. But is it ever right to do wrong? Do you take seriously your obligation to protect the health of our nation? Or is it just a quaint saying. You be the judge. I wish you luck.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ansel said:


> I try to allow my fellow plumbers to state their opinions while simply enjoying them, I rarely get involved in the discussions myself. But, sometimes I read opinions that really just tick me off. Then I feel compelled to spout off. Am I really hearing a moderator say that it is hypocritical to turn in an unlicensed plumber for doing work that requires a licensed plumber? Yet, a couple of weeks ago I aked a question of my peers only to have a moderator inform me that PZ was only for professional plumbers. He also informed me that a proper bio was a requirement to participate in the forum. I informed him,the moderator, I had been a member one year longer than himself. I have yet to get any response. So here we have a moderator saying that protecting our trade and the health of our nation is less important than protecting our professional forum. Sir, you are a state licensed plumber. You had to meet a certain amount of experience to obtain that license not to mention an exam of some sort. Here in North Carolina our exam includes a one hour business exam to test our proficiency in business law. If you are unsure as to whether or not your state or jurisdiction having authority requires a plumbing license, simply call the governing body and inquire as to the requirements. If you are sure as to the rquirements and you fail to obey the law and it is discovered, your own license may be in jeopardy. Are you doing it out of spite? You alone and God, of course, know. But is it ever right to do wrong? Do you take seriously your obligation to protect the health of our nation? Or is it just a quaint saying. You be the judge. I wish you luck.



6 post in 2 yrs, and no intro in your post. It would be a good idea to let members know about yourself. Anything else you would like to run your head about?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ansel said:


> I try to allow my fellow plumbers to state their opinions while simply enjoying them, I rarely get involved in the discussions myself. But, sometimes I read opinions that really just tick me off. Then I feel compelled to spout off. Am I really hearing a moderator say that it is hypocritical to turn in an unlicensed plumber for doing work that requires a licensed plumber? Yet, a couple of weeks ago I aked a question of my peers only to have a moderator inform me that PZ was only for professional plumbers. He also informed me that a proper bio was a requirement to participate in the forum. I informed him,the moderator, I had been a member one year longer than himself. I have yet to get any response. So here we have a moderator saying that protecting our trade and the health of our nation is less important than protecting our professional forum. Sir, you are a state licensed plumber. You had to meet a certain amount of experience to obtain that license not to mention an exam of some sort. Here in North Carolina our exam includes a one hour business exam to test our proficiency in business law. If you are unsure as to whether or not your state or jurisdiction having authority requires a plumbing license, simply call the governing body and inquire as to the requirements. If you are sure as to the rquirements and you fail to obey the law and it is discovered, your own license may be in jeopardy. Are you doing it out of spite? You alone and God, of course, know. But is it ever right to do wrong? Do you take seriously your obligation to protect the health of our nation? Or is it just a quaint saying. You be the judge. I wish you luck.


 
It would be hypocritical if he had known about the wh's for a long time and done nothing about it until his wife was fired.....I my opinion...

Being a moderator has nothing to do with my opinion on that....

An intro is not required here....Most members seem to want one before they help out though....

As far as protecting the health of the nation, versus protecting the forum?
That was quite a stretch....


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think you'll get very far turning them in to a village or state inspector,some care some don't.Somewhere down the line they will get caught without your help and get a slap on the wrist.I'm in Illinois and only know one inspector who really pushes for the installer to be licensed,he's an old Local 130 guy,he actually drives around on garbage pick up day looking for water heaters at the curb,then he checks the address for a permit.


----------



## Ansel (Sep 14, 2008)

*Busy man*

Six posts in two years. Sorry. but I really have work to do to feed my family. Although I do enjoy reading the posts, I rarely have the time for such endevors as spouting off on-line. Today is a rare exception. Nor do I engage in the use of social media. It seems to me, Slick Rick, that as moderator, that you would encourage a young (well,ok middle aged) plumber to be more active in the forum, than taking a tone that discourages such use. Why not simply welcome me to use the forum when I can instead?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ansel said:


> Six posts in two years. Sorry. but I really have work to do to feed my family. Although I do enjoy reading the posts, I rarely have the time for such endevors as spouting off on-line. Today is a rare exception. Nor do I engage in the use of social media. It seems to me, Slick Rick, that as moderator, that you would encourage a young (well,ok middle aged) plumber to be more active in the forum, than taking a tone that discourages such use. Why not simply welcome me to use the forum when I can instead?


We all work to feed our families. You have been here long enough to know that members like to know who they are communicating with. I ask you to post an intro because there is not one in your post, and I know from experience that if I don't ask, questions will be raised. 

As moderators here, we are members first and foremost, we have all the same rights as all other members to post our input and opinions without having being a moderator thrown in our face. We are not on a pedestal. We were ask to be moderators due to the fact that we know the rules and have a established rapport with this site.

We hope you will continue to post on this site ,and have a good time, but don't expect me to kiss anyone's ars.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Dont to it to be spitefull, its business dont take it personal.
You never know if he may be a good contact in the future.
However, i defintely do not like the idea of hvac guys installing hot water heaters.
Completely seperate trades here. They are pipefitters only.
Plumbers can do hvac, hvac guys cannot do plumbing.......
I know thats different in other parts of the country though.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ansel said:


> Six posts in two years. Sorry. but I really have work to do to feed my family. Although I do enjoy reading the posts, I rarely have the time for such endevors as spouting off on-line. Today is a rare exception. Nor do I engage in the use of social media. It seems to me, Slick Rick, that as moderator, that you would encourage a young (well,ok middle aged) plumber to be more active in the forum, than taking a tone that discourages such use. Why not simply welcome me to use the forum when I can instead?


 That's quite a chip you've got on your shoulder, Ansel.

What is that, oak?:whistling2:

As for welcoming you -- Most of the welcoming and grab assery happens in the thread where you introduce yourself.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ansel said:


> ...Am I really hearing a moderator say that it is hypocritical to turn in an unlicensed plumber for doing work that requires a licensed plumber?....


*hyp·o·crite   [hip-uh-krit] noun*
_1. a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess, especially a person whose actions belie stated beliefs.
2. a person who feigns some desirable or publicly approved attitude, especially one whose private life, opinions, or statements belie his or her public statements.
_
I'm not sure of your definition of hypocritical, but apparently Mr. Webster would approve *SlickRick*'s use of the word.
If the OP (and his spouse) new of an illegal practice yet said nothing while gainfully employed, then it would be hypocritical to call the law after being let go. Not necessarily wrong, but most certainly inconsistent with their previous condoning of the practice. Spiteful or not, if someone is practicing the trade of Plumbing illegally, then a whistle should be blown. Especially for a part of the trade that involves danger to life and property such as water heater installations.



Ansel said:


> ...Yet, a couple of weeks ago I aked a question of my peers only to have a moderator inform me that PZ was only for professional plumbers. He also informed me that a proper bio was a requirement to participate in the forum. I informed him,the moderator, I had been a member one year longer than himself. I have yet to get any response....


Tenure as a member does not in and of itself does not get you off the _"hello & handshake"_ hook. You'd think someone that has been a member of the PZ longer than *SlickRick* would know that his response to you was a standard copy/paste message that everyone gets if they don't have the common decency to say howdy.



SlickRick said:


> An intro is *requested* from all new members. *In case you missed it*, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...





Ansel said:


> ...*Nor do I engage in the use of social media*. It seems to me, Slick Rick, that as moderator, that you would encourage a young (well,ok middle aged) plumber to be more active in the forum, than taking a tone that discourages such use. *Why not simply welcome me to use the forum when I can* instead?


The Plumbing Zone _*IS*_ social media. I think you are so busy being defensive and taking yourself way too serious that you keep tripping over the red carpet that was clearly laid out for you. And don't give us any more of that _"I was busy feeding my family"_ crap. You don't work any harder or longer than anyone else. You just choose not to spend much time posting here. That doesn't make you right or wrong. And it certainly does not make you more or less virtuous than the rest of us. As for not receiving a response, I'm not surprised. Your posts indicated you weren't going to listen to it anyway.

I can only speak for myself but I would say of course you are welcome to post, even if it is once every couple of years. You did get members talking about useful info on installing dishwashers. But most of us provided the courtesy of a handshake before we spouted off, and that is all that was asked of you. Is this how you handle conversations in a group of strangers at the supply house counter? I for one would be glad to here how you became a late bloomer in the industry. Why don't you share that with us here>>>http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I would say you are doing this out of spite...
> 
> I am sure you knew about this since your wife was employed at that place...
> 
> ...


You can count me as a plumber that would LOVE to do WH's for the rest of his life. If I could have 3 of those a day every day, I would be rolling in it. WH's pay really well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You can count me as a plumber that would LOVE to do WH's for the rest of his life. If I could have 3 of those a day every day, I would be rolling in it. WH's pay really well.


Doing repeative things would just drive me crazy.... I need a challenge or I just lose interest...

I can see doing HWT for the new guy... but I would not call him a plumber if that is all he did for a living..

It would be more of a professional HWT installer....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with those saying not to do it due to spite and revenge. If you knew about this earlier and did nothing, it must not bother you that much. Are there other HVAC shops in your area that install water heaters? Are you turning them in also?









Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I agree with those saying not to do it due to spite and revenge....
> 
> Paul


Hwy! You leave Revenge out of this! Just because he chooses not to spell, punctuate or articulate grammar on a human level through his smartphone.. For shame


----------



## TheShiitMaster (Aug 1, 2011)

HVAC Guys are a bunch of D-Bags am I right or am I right?

Plumbin' MAAAAAD Toilets errryyyday.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TheShiitMaster said:


> HVAC Guys are a bunch of D-Bags am I right or am I right?
> 
> Plumbin' MAAAAAD Toilets errryyyday.


 



Please post us an intro in the introduction section, we'd love to learn more about you.


----------

